# With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Douby!



## Peja Vu




----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESP*

Figured I'd get this up since the draft is tomorrow and there might be rumors and such to discuss between now and then.

-BBB.net 2006 Kings Draft News Thread 
-Predict The Kings Draft Pick, Win A 1 Year Supporting Membership!


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESP*

6/27: Mock Drafts

NBADraft.net: Sergio Rodriguez 6-3 180 PG Spain 1986 

DraftExpress.com: Alexander Johnson PF 6'9'' 225-lbs. Florida State 

InsideHoops.com: Shawne Williams (Memphis, 6-9, 225, SF, Fr.)

HoopsHype.com: Saer Sene 7-0 C Pepinster (Belgium) / 1986

ESPN.com's Insider Chad Ford: Alexander Johnson PF 6-10 230 Florida State 

NBADraftWorld.com : Oleksiy Pecherov-PF-Ukraine

CNNSI.com : Shannon Brown G 6-3 200 Michigan State[/QUOTE]

CBS.SportsLine.com: Jordan Farmar, G, UCLA

Fanball.com: Maurice Ager, SG, Michigan State 

ProBasketballNews.com: Rajon Rondo, PG, Kentucky

CollegeHoops.net: Sergio Rodriguez

RealGM.com: Guillermo Diaz, Guard, Miami

Rotoworld.com: Thabo Sefolasha, SF, Switzerland

SlamOnline.com: Hilton Armstrong

SacBee.com: Alexander Johnson, Florida State, PF, 6-10


----------



## KingByDefault

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESP*

Awesome job Artestify! You kick *** dude.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESP*

Download the Kings 2006 Draft Supplement (PDF File)


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESP*

Kings' pickup game tips off: Team executive Petrie struggles to whittle down prospects 



> After nearly two months of evaluating talent for today's NBA draft, the Kings held their final workout Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> When the final NBA prospects made their way out of the team's practice facility, their midday departure left even more work for Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie.
> 
> The team's draft point man dubbed his No. 19 pick in today's affair a "work in progress," with all indications showing that the possibilities are wide in terms of who the pick may be.
> 
> Thursday, Petrie had said he hoped to have a better sense of how the 18 teams in front of the Kings would be picking on draft day, but unpredictability seems to be the standard this year.
> 
> "It's going to be different again (today), so we'll just wait and see," he said. "We'll have a list, for sure. And all told, you want to pick somebody who's going to have a reasonable chance to succeed. The nature of the draft is that things happen in front of you -- in spite of all the conversations you have -- that you don't expect."
> 
> The good news for *Alexander Johnson *is that the latest rumor surrounding him wasn't true. The Florida State power forward, who appears to be on the Kings' short list, worked out in Memphis, Tenn., on Tuesday, facing off against Cal forward *Leon Powe*. By afternoon, rumors circulated that Johnson broke his leg in the session when, in fact, he had sprained his ankle. The Kings, according to Johnson's agent, Jason Levien, were concerned enough to call. Johnson first worked out for the Kings on Saturday, when he went against Connecticut center *Josh Boone*.
> 
> "I think they have interest," Levien said. "They really liked (Johnson's) athleticism. I think they're looking for someone who can, athletically, score in the post and contribute. So they were pretty positive (about him)."
> 
> After the Kings lacked interior defense much of last season, it seems they also have gone hunting for big men, from Connecticut's *Hilton Armstrong *to *Boone* and others. They have looked at point guards, too, namely UCLA's *Jordan Farmar* and Spaniard *Sergio Rodríguez*, but are said to have questions about their defense.
> 
> Rutgers shooting guard *Quincy Douby* also could wind up being the pick, bringing a famed outside shot that could add scoring depth if the Kings lose free-agent-to-be Bonzi Wells.
> 
> If Petrie opts for the smaller bigs -- perhaps picking *Johnson*, Memphis' *Shawne Williams* or *Powe* -- the Kings will have a glut of forwards. The team is paying a combined $19 million to Kenny Thomas, Shareef Abdur-Rahim and small/power forward Corliss Williamson.
> 
> Petrie, who attempted to trade Thomas to Milwaukee in October for Desmond Mason, was mum on whether today's pick will be a sign of moves that could follow, saying, "You're the prognosticator, and I'm the facilitator."
> 
> One who is willing to do just that at the moment.
> 
> "We're willing to trade," Petrie said of both the draft pick and his current roster. "It doesn't have to be today, tomorrow or next week. It's when things come around and they make sense for you."
> 
> Coincidentally, Thomas' agent, Mark McNeil, is expected to talk soon to Kings coach Eric Musselman about how he plans to use his client next season.
> 
> "I'll see what his plans are for Kenny and then go from there," McNeil said. "If we can work it out, we'll stay there. If not, we'll look at our other options. Until I talk to the head coach, I'd just be speculating."
> 
> A pressing question about *Johnson* and every other candidate was defensive ability, as the Kings plan to continue the defensive surge that began with last season's acquisition of Ron Artest. If *Johnson* is taken at No. 19, ESPN college basketball analyst Jay Bilas said he'll work out just fine.
> 
> "*Johnson* is a very good athlete," Bilas said. "He's 23 years old, so he's a mature man. What you see now is what you're going to get. I think he's more of a face-up (power forward), not really a deep-post guy. He can hit the 17-foot jumper, and that's what he likes to do."


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESP*

Kings Tryouts 



> • Florida State junior forward Alexander Johnson (6-foot-10, 240 pounds).
> 
> • Connecticut junior center Josh Boone (6-10, 237).
> 
> • Rutgers junior guard Quincy Douby (6-3, 175).
> 
> • Connecticut senior center Hilton Armstrong (6-10, 240).
> 
> • UCLA sophomore guard Jordan Farmar (6-2, 180).
> 
> • Cal sophomore forward Leon Powe (6-8, 245).
> 
> • Gonzaga senior forward J.P. Batista (6-8, 240).
> 
> • Louisville senior guard Taquan Dean (6-3, 185).
> 
> • Illinois senior guard Dee Brown (5-10, 170).
> 
> • Texas junior forward P.J. Tucker (6-5, 225).
> 
> • Cal State Fullerton junior guard Bobby Brown (6-1, 170).
> 
> • Nevada junior forward Nick Fazekas (6-11, 230).
> 
> • Stanford senior forward Matt Haryasz (6-10, 230).
> 
> • Notre Dame senior guard Chris Quinn (6-1, 190).
> 
> • Denver senior center Yemi Nicholson (6-10, 240).
> 
> • Tennessee senior guard C.J. Watson (6-2, 176).
> 
> • Oklahoma senior forward Taj Gray (6-9, 240).
> 
> • UCLA senior center Ryan Hollins (7-0, 225).
> 
> • Stanford senior guard Chris Hernandez (6-2, 190).
> 
> • Pacific senior guard Johnny Gray (6-1, 180).
> 
> • Sacramento State senior guard DaShawn Freeman (5-11, 175).
> 
> • Missouri junior guard Thomas Gardner (6-5, 213).
> 
> • Pacific senior forward Christian Maraker (6-9, 235).
> 
> • Cal senior forward Rod Benson (6-10, 220).
> 
> • USBL forward Jameel Watkins (6-10, 270, formerly Georgetown).
> 
> • Sacramento State senior swingman Jason Harris (6-4, 220).


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESP*



> 19. Sergio Rodriguez *Look for this pick to be made for another team as no team has been actively shopping their first round pick more than Sacramento. *The Kings could look for future picks or a player in return. Sergio has tremendous heart and upside but will need time to mature into a NBA floor general. If the Kings do hold onto their pick, look for them to add a backup to Bibby, with a dearth of quality PGs (Sergio, Farmar, Lowry, Rondo, Douby) possibly available.


http://www.nbadraft.net/2006mock002.asp


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESPN)*

^This is sad, I love the draft, and if we trade out, it will take out most of the fun, not to mention ruin your predict the Kings draft pick game. But it would be exciting to be Greg Oden sweepstakes next season, even if it is just a small chance because we traded this year's pick for one next year from a team just out of the playoffs. It's going to be the deapest draft since 2003. Plus, maybe the team we trade with could have loads of injuries and fall off the face of the Earth. 

It would be fun to root against them all year. :biggrin:


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESPN)*

Chad Ford's mock has us taking O'Bryant...I'd love if he fell that far!


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESP*

Final look at the mock drafts!

NBADraft.net: Sergio Rodriguez 6-3 180 PG Spain 1986 

DraftExpress.com: Kyle Lowry PG 6'1'' 175 lbs. Villanova 

InsideHoops.com: Alexander Johnson (Florida State, 6-10, 230, Jr.)

HoopsHype.com: Alexander Johnson 6-9 PF Florida State / Junior

ESPN.com's Insider Chad Ford: Patrick O'Bryant C 7-0 249 Bradley 

NBADraftWorld.com : Oleksiy Pecherov-PF-Ukraine

CNNSI.com : Thabo Sefolosha F 6-6 215[/QUOTE]

CBS.SportsLine.com: Jordan Farmar, G, UCLA

Fanball.com: Hilton Armstrong, PF/C, UConn

ProBasketballNews.com: Quincy Douby, SG, Rutgers.

CollegeHoops.net: Rajon Rondo

RealGM.com: Guillermo Diaz, Guard, Miami

FOX Sports.com: Alexander Johnson PF Florida State

SlamOnline.com: Hilton Armstrong

SacBee.com: Alexander Johnson, Florida State, PF, 6-10


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESPN)*

If O'Bryant fell to us, i would die, he is just what we need, but it will never happen...

EDIT: Douby Promised at 19? 

NBADraft.net is reporting Douby may be promised at #19. It doesn't say to us though, so it could be a trade.


----------



## ChadWick

*Quincy Douby*

Kings got Quincy Douby....I think that was a good choice, he will help them score offensively a lot...he is only 19 too!..lots of years to improve

Agree?


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESP*

And it is Douby!



> The Kings selected Rutgers guard Quincy Douby with the 19th overall pick in Wednesday's NBA Draft. The 6-3 Douby averaged over 25 points a game last season as a junior. Check out Draft Central for the latest information. Download the entire Kings 2006 Draft Supplement for info on the Kings past drafts, recent history of the 19th pick, and a worksheet to chart the selection process.


http://www.nba.com/kings/


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: Quincy Douby*

DX Quincy Douby Profile 

He's 22, but I am happy.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESPN)*

I am happy, since, even though I like Price, I am not one of those who dubbed him the future. And we can spend free agent $ elsewhere now. Even though they passed up my guy. 

You can really see what Petrie likes to do here. Like Martin, he goes with a very high-scoring #1 offensive option guard that can drive and shoot from a smaller program who is primed for a key back-up role early in his career. 

We got one of the top two or three shooters in the draft, and we needed another shooter, and we got a gunslinging back-up point, which we also needed. And according to DraftExpress, he is pretty good on D to boot (profile).


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESP*









_Rutgers' Quincy Douby, center, speaks on the phone with a representative of the Kings after the team drafted him in the first round of the NBA draft Wednesday. Douby is surround in Marlboro, N.J. by high school coach Jack Ringel, right, and agent Keith Glass, left, and Tyler Glass, background._
Kings select Douby with 19th pick in NBA draft 



> The end of the Bonzi Wells era in Sacramento may not be upon the Kings, but apparently they can see it from here.
> 
> Hedging their bets against the possible defection of Wells in free agency, the Kings on Wednesday used the 19th pick in the NBA draft on a swingman who knows how to put the ball in the basket.
> 
> Quincy Douby, a 6-foot-3 shooting guard from Rutgers, went to the Kings with the only slot they had in the 2006 selection process.
> 
> With pessimism continuing to build that signing Wells is a realistic scenario, the Kings overlooked other needs to take Douby, who last season averaged 25.4 points and shot 46 percent from the floor for Rutgers, including 40 percent from the college three-point line. His free-throw percentage was .847.
> 
> In selecting Douby, Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie bypassed pure point guards Marcus Williams of Connecticut and Rajon Rondo of Kentucky, either of whom might have been brought in as putative backups to Mike Bibby. Petrie also skipped Alexander Johnson, a 6-foot-10 power forward from Florida State whom some thought the Kings might grab to add interior muscle.
> 
> "To be honest, I was thinking they were going to go with Marcus Williams," Douby said by telephone from Marlboro, N.J., where the New York native was celebrating with family and his high-school coach.
> 
> When a team official called to tell Douby he was going to be the 19th pick, "I kind of didn't believe it," Douby said. "So I kind of ran back to the TV. I wanted to hear (NBA commissioner) David Stern say my name, so I could really be happy and know it was true. I kind of felt like I was dreaming."
> 
> The 22-year-old Douby (pronounced DOO-bee) became the first Rutgers player taken in the NBA's first round since Roy Hinson in 1983. He also represented just one of the pieces the Kings would like to fit into their puzzle over the summer.
> 
> Coming into the draft, the reconstituted Sacramento roster had holes both small and large, which set up the usual guessing game around Petrie, who gave almost no pre-draft clues as to how the franchise was leaning.
> 
> Still, some needs were more obvious than others. Sacramento lacks a solid backup to Bibby at the point, preferably a player willing to scrap defensively and to be a distributor more than a scorer on offense. And the Wells situation, with the swingman likely to want more on the open market than the Kings are willing to pay, led Petrie to exhaustively research the available two-guards.
> 
> At the same time, center Brad Miller's playoff struggles highlighted one of the roster's most glaring weaknesses, a solid interior defender to complement the work of small forward Ron Artest. Even in a year with a dearth of quality centers and power forwards, the Kings were entertaining thoughts of going big at the 19 position - but the top five available such players were snapped up within the first dozen picks.
> 
> In the end, Petrie went with Douby as insurance at the swing position, a spot that Wells filled last season after being traded from Memphis for Bobby Jackson. Wells almost immediately became one of the Kings' best producers before injuries cut him out of the lineup, ultimately limiting him to 41 starts and just 52 games overall.
> 
> Wells' breakout playoff performance against San Antonio, in which he punished the Spurs at both ends of the floor, likely hiked his market value into the stratosphere -- Wells made $8 million last season -- and forced Petrie's hand in the draft. Still, Douby, at No. 19, is more a down-the-road contributor than an immediate impact player.
> 
> "My defense is improving. I've got to add some size," said Douby, who was listed at just 175 pounds on most pre-draft rosters. "Whatever they want me to do, I'm going to do ... I want to get in the weight room, make the strength coach my best friend."
> 
> Douby, hailed as one of the best outside shooters in the draft, said he can play the point position but was called on by Rutgers to be a scorer. To do either for the Kings, he'll have to fight for minutes behind both Francisco Garcia and Kevin Martin. If Wells departs, Martin would enter training camp as the leading contender to start at shooting guard, with Garcia getting time behind both Martin and Bibby.


----------



## c_dog

*Re: Quincy Douby*

two words: marcus williams

the kings could use a true backup pointguard who can actually defend. douby is a good pick who would have made sense if marcus was picked, but with marcus still on the board they should have picked him. oh well, i guess douby will play a role similar to bjax.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Quincy Douby*

Napear was saying that the fact that they didn't have him in for a workout could have been a factor in not picking him.


----------



## TG2000

*Re: Quincy Douby*

Hey guys I'm a Bulls fan but also a recent Rutgers graduate so I thought I may be able to give a little insight on Douby. Personally I think he's a nice fit on the Kings and a steal at 19, he might be on par with Redick as a shooter but is much quicker and adept at creating his own shot. He improved every year which is a good sign. He is skinny and short but that will be easier to cover up with the way they game is changing. Concerns about his off the ball game might not be fair considering Rutgers had no option but to let him handle the ball on every possesion because he was that much better than anyone else on the team. The way he can score I think he'll be a great 6th man, maybe even something like Ben Gordon in 2005. He carried an otherwise awful Rutgers team into the 2nd round of the Big East tourney, and sure as hell looked like the best player on the floor when they lost to 'Nova. So basically you got a guy who is, IMO, a game changer at 19, which is pretty good! Congrads! :clap:


----------



## BG7

*Re: Quincy Douby*

Kings promised Douby the pick awhile ago, no surprise here, he's a quality player no doubt.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Quincy Douby*

UNDERRATED: Quincy Douby, 6-foot-3, PG/SG, Rutgers, Jr. 



> Two years from now, Douby will come off the bench for some playoff team, unconsciously score 15 points in one quarter, and make many a casual fan ask, "Where did this guy come from?" Underexposure is Douby's main problem. Despite being one of the top talents in the Big East in '05-06, averaging 25.4 points, he played for Rutgers -- which meant limited TV time and zero trips to the NCAA tournament in three seasons. His other, lesser issue is his slender build: At 175 pounds Douby doesn't have the chiseled physique of a guy such as Michigan State's Shannon Brown, who is targeted for the mid-to-late first round. But that shouldn't matter. Douby happens to be the best pure scoring guard in the draft. Seriously. He may not be a better overall player than Brandon Roy or Randy Foye, but Douby put up 30 or more points five times in Big East play, always against an opponent's top defender, and frequently against double coverage because he had no supporting cast. The fact that Douby has been playing organized hoops for only five seasons -- he came to the U.S. from Haiti as a boy -- means there's room for even more improvement. NBA teams, draft guards such as Brown, Maurice Ager or Mardy Collins ahead of Douby at your own risk.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESP*

Petrie on Douby:



> "We felt he was the most talented, most complete player available for the way the game is played in the NBA," Kings President Geoff Petrie said. "I think he'll bring a lot of excitement to our team and to the arena."
> 
> While not a prototypical point guard, Petrie said Douby's ballhandling skills make him a candidate to occasionally spell starter Mike Bibby. "At 6'3", he's got a lot of stuff. We think it's a good fit," Petrie said.


http://www.news10.net/storyfull2.aspx?storyid=18458


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: Quincy Douby*

Nice find Artestify!

Personally, I was worried that we would take Marcus Wiliiams. I am not a fan. He had off the court issues, can't do much but pass offensively, is a bad defender, and is out of shape. I'm not trying to take his passing away from him, he's a great passer, and he could be good for NJ if he gets in shape and keeps his head on.

I wanted Sergio, but he was just a personal favorite, at the end of the day I'm pretty sure this is the superior pick.


----------



## KingByDefault

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESP*

Not too shabby of a pick. This means we don't have to bring back Bobby either. He fits that role perfectly.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Quincy Douby*

Douby's NBADraft.net profile:

http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/quincydouby.html


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Official Sacramento Kings Draft Day Thread (19th Pick! June 28th, 4:00 PM PT, ESP*

Steve Lavin on ESPN360: 6'9'' Wingspan, can be a great defender if he puts his mind to it, could be the sleeper coming out of this draft.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*


































Wallpapers!


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

NBADraft.net: The Comprehensive 2006 Draft Guide 



> Top five players who will fit in better than expected:
> 
> 1) Maurice Ager in Dallas - A poor man's Michael Finely who can already defend exceptionally well.
> *2) Quincy Douby in Sacramento - The Kings have struggled filling Bobby Jackson's instant offense role for some time, and Douby will provide exactly that.*
> 3) Shannon Brown in Cleveland - I'll bet anything Brown is starting for the Cavs by December.
> 4) Rodney Carney in Philly - Yeah, they already have Andre Iguodala (a fact Stephen A. Smith repeatedly forgot during the telecast), but the Sixers need all the athletic defenders they can find. Plus, if the NBA ever decides to sponsor a tag-team dunk contest, I can't see anyone toppling the Iggy-Carney team.
> 5) Jordan Farmar to the Lakers - He should've been gone way earlier. Kobe Bryant and the Pips land a local boy who's already better than Smush Parker.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: Quincy Douby*



Artestify! said:


> Douby's NBADraft.net profile:
> 
> http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/quincydouby.html


I was happy when I saw that they ranked him an 88, but after looking at some of the other rankings, they gave pretty much everyone drafted a 80+. Apparently no one in this draft was really bad at anything. 

When K-Mart and Quincy are on the floor together, will we have the skinniest backcourt in the league? 

Should we call him Q-Tip?


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Quincy Douby*



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> I was happy when I saw that they ranked him an 88, but after looking at some of the other rankings, they gave pretty much everyone drafted a 80+. Apparently no one in this draft was really bad at anything.
> 
> When K-Mart and Quincy are on the floor together, will we have the skinniest backcourt in the league?
> 
> Should we call him Q-Tip?


Q-Tip!:rofl: 4 real. And looking back at older pictures of him, it even looks like he has gained weight:


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

Kings catch shooting star: Off guard Quincy Douby put up some big numbers in his career at Rutgers 



















> Quincy Douby, with his Haitian heritage and his stick-skinny body, qualified as a typical high school sophomore six years ago.<p>
> He didn't hit three-pointers at absurd rates, didn't score 60-plus
> points in a game twice or recruit his own way to a marvelous college
> career at Rutgers. That was all to come. Back then, he didn't even play
> basketball.</p><p>
> "It just wasn't his thing," said his agent, Keith Glass.</p><p>
> It is now. And as of Wednesday night, Douby is the Kings' thing, having
> been selected No. 19in the NBA draft. Douby, via phone from the
> home of his Grady High School coach in Marlboro N.J., said he was
> thrilled to be coming to Sacramento.</p><p>
> 
> "Hard work pays off," said Douby, who once hit 18-of-21 three-pointers
> in a high school game. "I know that my (Rutgers) team overachieved. The
> Kings noticed that, noticed I was hungry and had the potential to get
> even better."</p><p>
> It's all he's done since first picking up a ball. Before he first
> played at the Brooklyn high school, Douby weighed approximately 125
> pounds. He's now 6-foot-3 and 175 pounds, with a penchant for scoring
> that convinced Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie to
> make the selection.</p><p>
> But the pick only raised more questions about the future of shooting
> guard Bonzi Wells, who becomes a free agent Saturday and whom Petrie
> dubbed a top priority. In what will be a relatively weak free-agent
> market, Wells -- who made $8 million last season -- will likely be
> among the most sought-after talents. And that was before his superb
> playoff series against San Antonio raised his price tag. Petrie
> insisted Wells' impending status played little part in the selection,
> yet the fact remains that numerous teams with much more salary cap
> space than the Kings will likely bid for the soon-to-be 30-year-old.</p><p>
> "Not really," Petrie said of the Wells effect. "(Douby is) a totally different position player than Bonzi."</p><p>
> Petrie, as always, said he would exercise patience before retooling the roster.</p><p>
> "Unless there's (a trade) that really jumped out at you, we're probably
> going to be a little patient in terms of thinking about moving major
> parts until (the new coaching staff) had a chance to coach our team and
> get some sense of what they feel," he said.</p><p>
> Still, the Kings attained a security blanket of sorts for the position
> while adding an outside threat. In Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Ron Artest and
> Wells, the Kings are overloaded with players who operate in the post,
> and selecting a big man would have clogged matters more. After working
> out numerous point guards, they passed on two of the best --
> Connecticut's Marcus Williams and Kentucky's Rajon Rondo.</p><p>
> "Some teams have had a fair amount of success playing two small guards
> in their backcourt for fairly significant portions of the game," Petrie
> said, citing New Orleans and Dallas. "You're seeing more and more of
> that, in terms of being able to get a more mobile quicker team out
> there that handles the ball and has some scoring potential as well."</p><p>
> Douby, who led the New York City Public School Athletic League with
> 35.6 points per game as a senior and also played at St. Thomas More
> Prep school (Connecticut), averaged 12.5 points per game as a freshman
> at Rutgers, which didn't recruit Douby.</p><p>
> 
> As a sophomore, he averaged 15.1 points and as a junior averaged 25.4
> points, sixth in the nation and tops in the Big East Conference.</p><p>
> "He hasn't even touched where he's going to go," Glass said. "And where he is now is pretty remarkable."</p><p>
> Some found it remarkable that Douby was still available when the Kings
> picked. Williams, who many dubbed the draft's best point guard, was
> bypassed by the Kings and 21 other teams, going to New Jersey at No.
> 22. The decision also surprised Douby, who worked out twice for the
> Kings.</p><p>
> "I was thinking they were going to go with Marcus Williams," Douby
> said. "When (the Kings) called me before the 19th pick, I was real
> excited. I kind of didn't believe it, so I wanted to hear
> (commissioner) David Stern say my name."</p><p>
> Now Kings coaches will be calling his name. Douby said he's eager to work on his two perceived weaknesses -- size and defense.</p><p>
> "My defense is improving," he said. "I'm not going to sit here and lie
> and say I'm a defensive stopper. A lot of that has to do with me being
> skinny, but I'm going to continue to add weight and work in the weight
> room and get the weight on me so I can defend really well." </p><p>
> 
> </p><h3> The Douby file</h3>
> • Full name: Quincy Douby<p>
> 
> • Birthplace: Brooklyn, N.Y.</p><p>
> • Birthdate: May 16, 1984</p><p>
> • Ht./Wt: 6-foot-3, 175</p><p>
> • High school: Grady High School (Brooklyn, N.Y.)</p><p>
> • College: Rutgers</p><p>
> COLLEGE STATISTICS</p><p>
> 
> Season  Min.  Pts. Reb. Ast. </p><p>
> 2003-04 25.4 12.5 1.9 1.7 </p><p>
> 2004-05 34.3 15.1 2.4 3.4 </p><p>
> 2005-06 36.7 25.4 4.3 3.1 </p><p>
> 
> </p><h3>What they're saying about Kings pick Quincy Douby</h3>"Here's a pretty big surprise. The Kings have missed Bobby Jackson and needed a guy who can shoot and penetrate."<p>
> -- <b>Chad Ford, ESPN analyst</b></p><p>"Never
> heard of Douby before you started looking at mock drafts? That's OK. Go
> ask Syracuse if this slender shooter is the real deal. He torched the
> Orange for 41 points in establishing a career high this season, backing
> up to almost the hash mark when defenders tried picking him up further
> out. But Douby was no one-hit wonder: He scored at least 20 points in
> 24 of his last 29 collegiate games."</p><p>
> 
> <b>-- Chris Ekstrand, cnnsi.com</b></p><p>"I am ecstatic for Quincy
> that he was taken in the first round by Sacramento. Quincy worked
> extremely hard to put himself in this position, and I think he will be
> a terrific player in the NBA. This is, first and foremost, a very
> exciting and special day for Quincy, his family and friends."</p><p>
> <b>-- Rutgers men's basketball coach Fred Hill</b></p><p>"Douby went
> much higher than expected and becomes another young perimeter addition
> for the Kings, joining recent picks Kevin Martin and Francisco García.
> The Big East's leading scorer last year, he's got the pedigree to
> contribute, provided he offsets his lack of size."</p><p>
> <b>-- Tony Mejia, CBS Sportsline.com</b></p><p>"He's 6-2 1/2
> barefoot and weights 175ish, but I've watched a lot of games in the
> playoffs in past several years, and if Rip Hamilton made a three, they
> did not deduct a point because he's skinny. There's no discount from
> what I understand. I don't know too much about basketball, but to me
> the object of the game is to put the ball in the hoop, and Quincy is
> pretty good at that last I checked."</p><p>
> <b>-- Keith Glass, Douby's agent</b>


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

Marcos Bretón: Petrie doesn't mind turning offensive 



> When the mystery ended, it wasn't a mystery at all:
> 
> Geoff Petrie drafted a shooter. Dude loves shooters as much as parsing words in Clintonian fashion -- of speaking while saying almost nothing in public. That usually leaves Kings Nation to read between the lines with Mr. Sphinx.
> 
> So here goes: Drafting Quincy Douby, a junior out of Rutgers, on Wednesday with the 19th pick of the NBA draft affirmed that no matter what hogwash was spoken about tightening defense at Arco Arena, the Kings always thinks offense first.
> 
> And it means that Petrie remains the Kings' braintrust, no matter the speculation of Kings owners asserting more power over personnel decisions.
> 
> They have, in certain isolated cases for very specific reasons that transcended basketball. But in the science of straight hoops sans politics and publicity, the Quiet Man still speaks the loudest.
> 
> Of course, he's going to hate reading that (such is life in the public eye, Geoff), but what else can we deduce from the high-scoring Douby now a King?
> 
> Indeed, by his own admission, Douby's defense is dubious. The 6-foot-3 shooting guard from Rutgers of Haitian descent described himself as "skinny" on Wednesday, a relative term, considering his ancestral background.
> 
> He's not Port-Au-Prince skinny, but he is NBA skinny. He says he's eager to hit the nearest weight room in Sacramento to bulk himself up, but unless Douby hooks up with Barry Bonds' entourage, he's not going to be anybody's stopper anytime soon.
> 
> So what was all the talk about defense while Rick Adelman was being shown the door?
> 
> It was just talk, though the Kings claim you can't find defensive stoppers in the draft.
> 
> OK, if you say so. But Brad Miller hasn't met with Bonds' people either, so that little time bomb of interior defense is still left ticking.
> 
> In the meantime, the player newly in the Kings' fold seems so familiar, in the same lineage as Peja Stojakovic, Jason Williams, Hedo Turkoglu, Kevin Martin and Francisco García.
> 
> But it doesn't stop there. Douby is considered a hidden gem, just as Stojakovic and Martin were. He's touted as a smart pick, a thinking man's pick -- the potential steal of this draft.
> 
> His lack of defensive chops aside, he plays a tough-minded, straight-out-of-Brooklyn game, which could fit nicely on a team led by a to-the-bone New Yorker in Ron Artest.
> 
> He is also insurance in case Bonzi Wells demands more than the Kings are willing to pay, which seems like the more likely scenario when we heard Petrie extolling the virtues of small backcourts à la the Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> It's also easy to see how Douby could push Martin to get even better by putting the fear of God -- or losing his job -- into the willowy Martin once training camp begins this fall.
> 
> Douby didn't have the accolades of a Marcus Williams from UConn, but then Douby doesn't have Williams' rap sheet or weight problems, either.
> 
> And really, based on the film, what's not to like about him?
> 
> He scores, he slashes, he's fearless, he's hard-nosed, he works hard.
> 
> And he can shoot. He can take shooting pressure off Mike Bibby, Martin, García, etc.
> 
> "Every night he went out to play, the other team had two or three guys trying to stop him. … And it didn't happen very often," Petrie said of Douby.
> 
> But what about defense?
> 
> Petrie brushed off such questions, saying you go with the best players available and that was Douby.
> 
> Then he spoke of Douby as part of a more mobile team, a quicker team, a more athletic team. He sees Douby as part of a puzzle -- some might say jumble -- of players yearning to create more space for creative players to create.
> 
> The defensive questions will be left for another day, if they are ever truly addressed. Truth is, Adelman had worn out his welcome as far as the Kings' owners were concerned, so a change was destined to happen. The Kings' defensive shortcomings were merely the window dressing.
> 
> And when Kings co-owners Joe and Gavin Maloof pushed to get Artest when no one else would?
> 
> It was as much about getting publicity for a boring team as anything, a public relations gamble to jump start a dead battery known as the 2005-06 Kings.
> 
> But now that the Kings have become a basketball team no longer in wrenching transition, a stillness has returned to Arco Arena.
> 
> It's about players and strategy again, about Petrie again.
> 
> That's why the newest King is named Douby.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

Marty Mac's World: You think the Kings' defense was bad? 



> To hear people talk about Sacramento's defense in recent years, one might think it was one of the worst of all time. In fact, that 45.4 defensive field-goal percentage easily would have ranked among the team's best preceding the regime of former coach Rick Adelman.
> 
> The previous few seasons under Adelman and his coaching staff also produced opponent defensive field-goal percentages that bettered most of the previous team defensive standards.
> 
> *Meanwhile, the Kings drafted another shooter/scorer in Quincy Douby. And that's not a problem on this end. If you remember, the Kings had plenty of scoring droughts this past season. You hear all this talk about needing defense to win championships, but remember how poor Dallas' shooting was in Game 6 of the NBA Finals? A team never will have too many shooters as long as it has some heart accompanying that touch.
> 
> It's hard to remember a guy who attracted more defensive attention last season than Douby, including Duke shooter J.J. Redick.
> 
> Playing in the pros will be somewhat of a relief for Douby, as surprising as that may seem.*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

*Audio Files*

<a href="http://www.sacbee.com/static/richmedia/audio/kings2005_06/0628douby.ram" class="iaudio">Quincy Douby is interviewed by Sacramento media (9:56)</a>

<a href="http://www.sacbee.com/static/richmedia/audio/kings2005_06/0628kreidler.ram" class="iaudio">Mark Kreidler discusses the Douby pick (2:43)</a>

<a href="http://www.sacbee.com/static/richmedia/audio/kings2005_06/0628petrie.ram" class="iaudio">Geoff Petrie talks about the draft (15:12)</a>


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

Official Media Release: KINGS DRAFT QUINCY DOUBY FROM RUTGERS WITH #19th PICK 



> “Quincy is a very exciting player that will bring a lot of excitement to our team and to the arena,” Petrie said. “I think he’ll be an enjoyable young man to deal with and to watch him play.”
> 
> “I feel real happy,” Douby said. “This was a life-long dream and for it to come true is a real accomplishment. The Kings were really high on me after I had good workouts with them, so I knew it was a possibility. I thanked (Kings Head Coach Eric Musselman) for picking me to be part of this team and it’s going to be a great place to play. The Kings have the best home court in the NBA and they have great owners. I’m happy to be a part of that.”


Douby draft-night quotes: Quincy Douby Talks to the Media 



> “My defense is improving, I need to add a lot of size, but I’m going to continue to add weight and work in the weight room and I’ll be able to defend pretty well. I have quick feet and long arms so my defense will continue to improve.”
> _
> On joining Francisco Garcia, also from Brooklyn:_
> “He was my roommate when I went to ABCD camp after my junior year going into my senior year so we got a chance to talk. He’s a really good player and a great person and he’s going to keep improving also. I’m going to enjoy being out there with those guys.”
> 
> “I feel real happy. This was a life dream and for it to come true is a real accomplishment. The Kings were really high on me after I had two good workouts with them, so I knew it was a possibility.”
> 
> “Everybody was really happy and excited for me because they know the long way I had to go. I worked and never used excuses.”
> 
> “Playing for the Kings is a dream come true. The Maloof Brothers did a good job building this team from scratch and I’m impressed with the whole organization.”
> 
> “I thanked (Musselman) for picking me to be a part of this team and it’s going to be a great place to play. The Kings have the best home court in the NBA and they have great owners. I’m happy to be part of that.”
> 
> _About playing with Ron Artest and Mike Bibby:_
> “Those are really awesome players, NBA all-stars, and my game is going to mature playing with those guys. I’m going to get better and better.”
> 
> _How he thinks the Kings will use him:_
> “I’m not sure, but whatever they want me to do I’m going to do it, and I’m gonna start working as soon as I get down there. I want to make the strength coach my best friend because I want to get my body where it’s supposed to be.”
> 
> _His thoughts on Sacramento:_
> “My first time in California was when I worked out for the Kings. I liked it out there. I got a chance to go to the mall and the people out there were really nice and everybody was saying hello so I felt very at home.”
> _
> On his conversation with Geoff Petrie after being taken at #19:_
> “It felt good to hear that someone like him has faith in you. It’s one of those unforgettable memories.”
> 
> _What he’d like to tell the fans:_
> “I’m going to come out there and work as hard as I can and do anything to help the team. I feel the Kings made the right decision. I’m not satisfied with being drafted. I’ll make the fans proud.”


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

Heading West: DOUBY GOING TO SACRAMENTO AFTER BEING PICKED 19TH 








_Quincy Douby, left, exchanges a hug with his agent, David Glass, after Douby was picked by Sacramento in the NBA Draft._



> Quincy Douby knew. Watching the NBA Draft in the cheap seats at Madison Square Garden two years ago, Douby figured it was only a matter of time before he would hear his name called by David Stern.
> 
> But when the NBA commissioner stood at the podium and announced, "With the 19th pick, the Sacramento Kings select Quincy Douby," tears flowed from the ever-confident Douby.
> 
> "This is a dream," Douby said moments after he became the first Rutgers player picked in the first round since Roy Hinson 23 years ago.
> 
> "I just tried to stay humble and not react to every pick, but when I heard it on TV, my heart stopped."
> 
> And yet, for most of the evening that he was waiting for since announcing his intention to leave Rutgers a year early in April, Douby was an unemotional rock as guest after guest wished him luck.
> 
> His agent's cell phone rang at 9:26 p.m. and the room of around 40 people hushed.
> 
> "Hello," Keith Glass said. "Hello? You gotta be kidding me."
> 
> The agent's cell phone didn't work.
> 
> Glass quickly redialed and on the other end was a member of Sacramento's brain trust — Glass didn't know who — and Douby started to get uneasy. Glass went outside to get better reception and walked back in a minute later, handing the phone to Douby.
> 
> Douby smiled and said, "Thanks," as Glass raised his arms triumphantly.
> 
> "This is Quincy's night," Glass said. "Just knowing everything he's been through the past month, every night he's had to live with questions of whether it was the right decision to leave school early, you can understand why he's so emotional. It's just a tribute to the hard work he's put in."
> 
> Asked exactly how much Douby figures to earn as the 19th pick, Glass said, "a lot," before adding he really didn't know. Last year's 19th pick, however, was given a guaranteed three-year deal worth $1.3 million per season.
> 
> "This isn't about the money for Quincy," Glass said. "This is about his dream of playing in the NBA."
> 
> The first person Douby hugged was Jack Ringel, his former high school coach at Brooklyn's Grady High School. Ringel, too, cried tears of joy.
> 
> "For me, this is as good as any championship or any athletic accomplishment," Ringel, the host of Douby's draft party, said. "Knowing Quincy as long as I have, words can't express it. Quincy's like a son to me and, more than anything else, I'm proud of him."
> 
> Douby will wear No. 11 with Sacramento — his first two choices, Nos. 5 and 4, were taken — and is expected to meet with Kings officials in Northern California today.
> 
> Absent from the affair was anyone from the Rutgers men's basketball team. Reached on his cell phone before the draft, Rutgers coach Fred Hill said he was "optimistic that Quincy would be a first-round pick."
> 
> "Quincy's worked very hard for this and whatever happens, I think he'll have a bright future in the NBA," Hill said while traveling to attend the draft at Madison Square Garden.
> 
> Rutgers assistant coach Jim Carr showed up about 20 minutes after Douby was picked, handed him a bottle of champaign and offered a congratulatory hug.
> 
> Fittingly, it was Carr who brought Douby to the draft two years ago on the same day he had finger surgery.
> 
> "That day we were in the city and he was getting his finger operated on," Carr recalled. "So we went to the draft and that was the night he said: "This is what I want to do. I'm just going to keep working until it happens.'
> 
> "You won't find anyone on the (Rutgers) campus that would say a negative thing about Quincy Douby the kid. He's a self-made player and this is just a tribute to the work he's put in."


----------



## Chef

Favorite player of the draft. Offensively the most talented one in my mind.

Congrats Kings, Quincy is gonna be good, very good.


----------



## HKF

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

I love the pick. Man the Kings sure love skinny shooters (Martin, Garcia and Douby). He brings much needed offense off the bench.


----------



## B-Real

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

I guess this pick was one of the best options the kings could made. I like the addition of a good scoring-player coming of the bench plus he seems to even has focus on d, too. But i also think we may shoul add darius washington to our summer league team, can´t believe he felt off the 2nd round.

By the way: Q-Tip is 4 real


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

Chad Ford gave the Kings' draft a C+. 

He wonders why the Kings made the same pick the past 3 drafts. Says Cisco, KMart, and Douby are all skinny two guard who can shoot and score the ball.

He says we would have been better off with Marcus Williams or Rajon Rondo.

"I know they miss Bobby Jackson, but this is ridiculous."

:raised_ey


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

The line about missing Bobby Jackson makes no sense, considering that none of them were real PG's


----------



## HKF

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

What is Ford is talking about? He obviously doesn't watch the NBA. Just the damn draft.

Martin and Garcia are swingmen who are interchangeable with Artest. Douby is a great combo guard that can backup and play with Bibby. 

Basketball is about getting guys who can fit within the system.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

Tony Mejia's Draft Grades 



> The Kings added another shooter in Quincy Douby. Are Francisco Garcia and Kevin Martin not enough? Sacramento could have done much better. *Grade: D*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

Marty Burns' Draft Grades 



> *Sacramento Kings
> Picks: Quincy Douby (19)*
> Kings GM Geoff Petrie raised some eyebrows by passing on point guard Marcus Williams, but it's hard to argue with his track record. The Kings needed a shooting guard with some pop off the bench, and this wiry little guy led the Big East in scoring. He could be a Bobby Jackson-type, able to take some pressure off Mike Bibby, Ron Artest and Kevin Martin. He's also something of an insurance policy in case Bonzi Wells leaves as a free agent.
> *B*


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*



Artestify! said:


> Tony Mejia's Draft Grades


I laughed at the very idea of some stupid writer critiquing the draft pick of one of the smartest GM's in the league. As I recall, the Kevin Martin pick was not well-received, either. Tony Meija, or whatever your name is, go bad-mouth Isiah Thomas and leave the Kings alone, since you can't even figure out what position Douby is going to play for us. And additionally, he doesn't seem to understand that you are lucky to get a good player in any fashion in the second half of the first round. 

What a joker, I just added Tony Meija to my official List of Stupidest Professional Sports "Analysts" with Sean Salbury, and the unsurpassable Ric Bucher. Give 1000 monkeys 1000 type-writers and 1000 of them will write smarter sports commentary that Ric Bucher.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

Steve Kerr's Draft Grades 



> *B* – Critics will say that Geoff Petrie should have made a "need" pick and taken a point guard like Rajon Rondo or Marcus Williams. But Quincy Douby is one of the best shooters in the draft and is an explosive (albeit small) guard. He can score in bunches and I think he'll have a better career than any of the point guards taken behind him. Maybe the Kings didn't need him (they have Kevin Martin and Francisco Garcia at his position),* but Petrie has been ahead of the curve on most of his draft picks over the years. I'm guessing he was this time as well.*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*









_Quincy Douby, left, the first-round draft pick of the Sacramento Kings, sits courtside at the Sacramento Monarchs' WNBA basketball game against the Minnesota Lynx, with Kings guard Francisco Garcia, right, in Sacramento, Calif., Thursday, June 29, 2006. Douby, a guard from Rutgers, was the 19th pick overall in the draft._


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

Douby gets his first taste of Arco: Watching a Monarchs game gives him an idea of what the arena will be like 











> Quincy Douby strolled into Arco Arena, listening to the chants, wondering if this Sacramento crowd would someday be calling his name.
> 
> The Kings draftee had only seen the arena on TV. Even with the Monarchs, not the Kings, on the court, he let the basketball atmosphere sink in. And it felt good.
> 
> "I had a big Kool-Aid smile walking over here," Douby said from his courtside seat next to teammate Francisco García. "Hearing so much about this place and this being my first time ever, it was real nice.
> 
> "Some of the fans showed me some respect. They said hi and congratulations."
> 
> The 22-year-old out of Rutgers said the whole experience has been surreal. Douby was drafted 19th overall by Sacramento on Wednesday. He greeted García at Sacramento International Airport on Thursday, his eyes full of excitement, his heart bursting with expectation.
> 
> "I woke up in the morning and wondered if it was a dream or something," Douby said. "You're working all your life, and some people don't get to that step. I got to that step of being in the NBA."
> 
> It's even more remarkable considering Douby has played organized basketball for only six years. Before that, he played pickup games with buddies and didn't follow the NBA.
> 
> He joined his high school team as a junior. One year and another school later, he lit up the scoreboards by averaging 35.6 points at Grady High School in New York.
> 
> "I came a long ways," he said. "Making it to the NBA is a real big accomplishment. I'm just real grateful and humble."
> 
> The Brooklyn-born athlete said his first purchase will be a 2007 Escalade.
> 
> "I don't have a car, so that's what I'm thinking of getting," Douby said. "This is definitely a life-changing experience for me, being in the NBA now. I have money now. But I'm not trying to think about it."
> 
> The noise of the arena muffled Douby's deep voice, but his gentle demeanor was unmistakable. He complimented Kings players and said he is looking forward to playing for new coach Eric Musselman, who stopped by Douby's seat to shake hands with his new guard. With Musselman also new to the team, Douby said he thinks they will come together nicely.
> 
> "He said he's looking forward to working with me," Douby said. "I'm excited to meet the other players."
> 
> He didn't have to introduce himself to García, his former roommate at the Reebok ABCD Camp, the largest high school basketball showcase in the country. García said Douby is a nice addition to the team and plans to guide the rookie by remembering things he struggled with last season.
> 
> "He's another great shooter to feed the basketball to," Garciá said. "I know he's got a lot of heart."
> 
> Douby did leave himself open for razzing by calling the Lakers his favorite team and Kobe Bryant his favorite player.
> 
> "I was just being honest," Douby said. "I also like LeBron James and Ron Artest. I like a variety of players."


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

NBADraft.net's Draft Grades 



> *C+ *19. Quincy Douby PG/SG Rutgers Jr. Quincy Douby apparently had the promise that we reported as a possibility on draft day. Douby brings Sacramento an offensive threat coming off the bench similar to former King Bobby Jackson who was dealt to Memphis. Douby is an unconscious scorer and should benefit playing in Sacramento in a wide open offense with so many great passers.


----------



## GNG

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

I thought this was a great pick, harking back to the old Bobby Jackson days.

Douby's just going to come in off the bench and fill it up. It'll be a big change from Jason Hart.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Kings' Douby Makes Debut in Sacramento*

The Sacramento Kings introduced Quincy Douby, their top draft pick to the Sacramento community this afternoon. 












> Flanked by President of Basketball Operations, Geoff Petrie, and head coach Eric Musselman, the 22-year-old shooting guard from Rutgers said he was excited to come to the team with the "best home court advantage" in the league as well as learn all he can from the other players, coaches and staff.
> 
> "It brings joy to my heart," he told reporters. "I'm excited."
> 
> Douby, who elected to enter the draft instead of completing his senior year, said he couldn't believe he was coming to the Kings when he first got the call Wednesday night. "Is this for real, is this a prank?" he wanted to know. "I went back to the TV and cleared everyone. They said my name and it was a beautiful feeling."
> 
> Both Musselman and Petrie used "exciting" to describe their new rookie. The coach said his staff was in agreement when they watched Doubly that "something was happening and [he] was exciting to watch on tape." Douby's was scouted as a "pure shooter" with the sixth highest ppg last season.
> 
> At 6 feet 3 inches and 175 pounds, Douby knows he has to build his body and work on his defense to withstand the rigors of NBA play. He said once the news conference was over he was going to take advantage of the weight room.
> 
> Musselman said they would evaluate how Douby will fit into the Kings line-up after summer league play.


News conference video @ the top right of the article...


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bMtJjR9mWiU"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bMtJjR9mWiU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DS4lxyN6k4o"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DS4lxyN6k4o" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Kings' Douby Makes Debut in Sacramento*

King Douby talks numbers at introduction news conference 











> Quincy Douby's salary is not negotiable.
> 
> As the 19th pick of the NBA draft, the newest Kings player will make $1.03 million once he is signed. But when the sharp shooter out of Rutgers addressed the media for the first time Friday afternoon at the Kings practice facility, he said there will be some negotiating -- over what number he wears.
> 
> In college, he wore No. 5, but he was given a purple and white No. 8 for this day. "I heard somebody already had (No. 5), so I'll probably make some phone calls, and see what numbers people have got in mind," he said.
> 
> That someone is Jason Hart, the incumbent Kings backup point guard. And while the Big East's leading scorer from last season is known as a shooting guard gunner with nearly-unlimited range, Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie and coach Eric Musselman said he will be added to the unorthodox approach to the point guard position. Along with Francisco Garcia, Ron Artest and Kevin Martin, Douby has the ability to occasionally take control for starter Mike Bibby.
> 
> "We're going to play him at some point guard, make him a primary ballhandler (during this month's summer league), and there will be times when we'll run him off screens and give guys like Francisco an opportunity to handle the ball," Musselman said. "We'll evaluate post summer league what we want to do with him going forward before we get into training camp."
> 
> Douby said he's willing and able to do what his new bosses want. "Whatever I can do, come off the bench and try to get some spark going," Douby said. "I'll just keep working, keep improving each game. Keep progressing."


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Kings' Douby Makes Debut in Sacramento*









Audio: Quincy Douby- Sacramento press conference (6/30/06)


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Kings' Douby Makes Debut in Sacramento*

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/Kings/71345080.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/Kings/71345077.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/Kings/71345075.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/Kings/71345074.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/Kings/71345070.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/Kings/71345068.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*



> <font size=4>#19 Sacramento Kings</font><br />
> <br />
> <b> Pick: <a target="_blank" href=http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=452>Quincy Douby</a> (19)</b> <br />
> <br />
> <font size=4>B+</font><br />
> <br />
> Geoff Petrie has coveted a combo guard in the mold of Bobby Jackson to bring off the bench ever since he traded him away, and he managed to secure the 2nd most talented one in the draft despite picking 19th. <br />
> 
> Douby will bring Sacramento’s Princeton offense a new dimension with his incredibly deep range, outstanding toughness and ball-handling skills. He led the Big East in scoring while shooting terrific percentages for a reason despite being double teamed almost every single game, and has an NBA ready skill he can utilize immediately starting next season.
> 
> Considering where the Kings were drafting, that’s about as much as you can ask for. Sacramento has many more issues to address, but those were never going to be solved strictly through the draft.


http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1390


----------



## GNG

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

What's with the average/below average draft grades? Because Douby doesn't pass?

Why would you need Douby to run the offense when you have a guy like Francisco Garcia who has a high basketball IQ and the versatility to distribute the ball when Bibby needs a rest?

Using Garcia as the distributor allows Douby the freedom to play to his strengths.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

It's because people don't watch the Kings. When Bibby went to the bench any real outside threat was non-existent. Cisco's got the shot but not the confidence to hit it consistently yet. The offense came to a hault when Bibby was off the floor, Douby is someone the Kings needed, not Marcus Williams. But all they see is "Hmm, they keep drafting skinny guys, what's up with that? C"


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*



Rawse said:


> What's with the average/below average draft grades? Because Douby doesn't pass?
> 
> Why would you need Douby to run the offense when you have a guy like Francisco Garcia who has a high basketball IQ and the versatility to distribute the ball when Bibby needs a rest?
> 
> Using Garcia as the distributor allows Douby the freedom to play to his strengths.


Exactly what Musselman is saying:



> With Francisco García, Ron Artest and Kevin Martin, Douby has the ability to occasionally handle the ball for starter Mike Bibby.
> 
> "We're going to play him at some point guard, make him a primary ballhandler (during this month's summer league), *and there will be times when we'll run him off screens and give guys like Francisco an opportunity to handle the ball," Musselman said.*
> 
> "We'll evaluate, post-summer league, what we want to do with him, going forward before we get into training camp."


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/14274057p-15083981c.html


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

NBA beat: Douby enjoys speedy success 



> Quincy Douby brings an unusual story from growing up in Brooklyn, N.Y., to becoming a first-round draft choice of the Kings.
> 
> In many ways, Douby has shown that hard work, dedication and desire, combined with a natural flair and toughness, can be a powerful springboard to success.
> 
> Douby has shattered numerous stereotypes during his rapid ascent from the high school sophomore who did not play basketball in the hoops hotbed of New York City. At 22, Douby has played the game for only six years, and now he's a professional.
> 
> "We have 10- and 11-year-olds in our country about whom we can say have played basketball for six years," Kings coach Eric Musselman said. "So we're talking about a young man whom we believe has a huge upside."
> 
> While fellow Coney Island neighbors Stephon Marbury and Sebastian Telfair had their routes to the NBA mapped, predicted and virtually assumed at similar stages, Douby says he was just learning how to dribble during his senior year of high school.
> 
> "I learned how to shoot by watching a guy playing in the park," Douby said Friday following his introductory news conference to the Sacramento media.
> 
> "I only averaged seven points in my junior year (at William E. Grady Vocational High School), and that was the first year I played organized ball. All I did was catch and shoot.
> 
> "I really didn't start learning how to dribble until the summer before my senior year. That summer, all I did was play basketball. I spent all my time in the gym. My coach, Jack Ringel, gave me access to our gym, and that's where I was."
> 
> Douby said it was during that summer when basketball replaced his girlfriend.
> 
> "The girl I was seeing at the time kept asking me when we were going to hang out, and I was spending all my time working on my game," he said. "She didn't understand, so I had to let her go. I was focused on becoming the best player I could. At night, I was in the gym."
> 
> Douby's parents came to the United States from Haiti. He said Ringel taught him that basketball could earn him a college scholarship.
> 
> "I didn't know anything about that," said Douby, who averaged 35 points during his senior year at Grady and went on to play at Rutgers. "Coach made me aware of how I could get a free ride to college. He kept me focused on not hanging out with the wrong guys."
> 
> No coach, however, could make Douby immerse himself in the game he has come to love.
> 
> Douby's story shows there are many types of passion that exist, a lesson learned by his former girlfriend.


----------



## 77 BLuStARz 77

*Re: Quincy Douby*



Blazers8 said:


> Kings got Quincy Douby....I think that was a good choice, he will help them score offensively a lot...he is only 19 too!..lots of years to improve
> 
> Agree?



i agree

nice way to think


----------



## jmk

*Re: Quincy Douby*

I was extremely pissed when you guys picked up Quincy. I was dying for him to go at 22. I'll be sure to pick up a #8 jersey, though.


----------



## HKF

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

This is why the Kings draft basketball players. Not who talking heads who don't play the sport say. The object of BBall is to put the ball through the hoop. Petrie is a great GM.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

KINGS SIGN FIRST ROUND PICK DOUBY 



> SACRAMENTO, CALIF. – The Sacramento Kings today signed guard Quincy Douby to his rookie scale contract, it was announced by Kings’ President of Basketball Operations Geoff Petrie. Per team policy, terms of the agreement were not disclosed.
> 
> Douby, the Kings’ first round selection (19th overall) of the 2006 NBA Draft from Rutgers, averaged a career-best 25.4 points a game (6th in the nation and first in the Big East) for the Scarlet Knights. An early entry candidate, Douby completed his junior season finishing sixth on Rutgers’s all-time scoring list. He set a Rutgers single-season record for scoring (839 points) and three-point field goals made (116) in 2005-06.
> 
> Named to the All-America team by the Associated Press and District II Player of the Year by the United States Basketball Writers Association (USBWA), Douby became just the second Rutgers player and the first in 30 years to win the prestigious Haggerty Award, presented annually to the top player in the Metropolitan area. He is also the first Scarlet Knight to be selected in the first round of the NBA Draft since the Cleveland Cavaliers selected Roy Hinson in 1983.
> 
> Douby reached the 20-point plateau in 24 of Rutgers’ final 29 games during the 2005-06 season. He scored a career-best 41 points at Syracuse on 15-of-32 shooting from the field and 9-of-17 from three-point range. In Big East play, Douby was ranked first in scoring (27.0 ppg), third in three-point field goals made (60), fifth in free throw percentage (.854), and sixth in steals (22). Douby was named to the Big East honor roll 10 times in 2005-06, the most of any player in the league.


Kings sign first-round pick Douby 



> The agreement is for two seasons, with team options for a third and fourth and a fifth season in which the Kings could propose a qualifying offer and, potentially, make Douby a restricted free agent. And while the rookie salary scale ($1.03 million for a 19th pick) of the league's collective bargaining agreement is the guideline for such contracts, Douby's actual salary could range from $824,000 to $1,236,000. Glass declined to disclose the exact financial terms, but said he was pleased with the deal.


----------



## Chef

*Re: Quincy Douby*



Dark Knight said:


> I'll be sure to pick up a #8 jersey, though.


Me too, but he said the #8 wasn't his definitive number...


----------



## KingByDefault

*Re: With the 19th Pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, The Sacramento Kings Select Quincy Doub*

He wants 5 but Jason Hart has it so he said he'll be making calls. I bet he could take 5 because Jason Hart probably won't be brought back.


----------

